# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Записи лекций и киртанов в храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты

## Jananivasa das IDS

Харе Кришна! 

Я знаю, что этот вопрос уже неоднократно поднимался и задавался, и все же хотел бы попросить руководство храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты организовать возможность для скачивания записей лекций и киртанов, которые проходят в храме, в формате mp3 и качеством не хуже 128 kbps. Это очень важный аспект взаимодействия в каждой вайшнавской общине по всему миру, практически у всех на сайтах оперативно выкладываются эти записи. Ведь храмы и существуют в первую очередь для шраванам-киртанам, и очень странно, что уже много лет руководство московского храма (можно сказать, главного в России, хотя все ятры относительно самостоятельны) не уделяет должного внимания этому вопросу... Может, это считается не таким уж важным для преданных?

----------


## Radha Damodar das

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я говорил с Президентом храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачи Сута Мукундой Мурари пр по этой теме. Тема важная ,особенно для тех кто не имеет возможности бывать регулярно в храме. На данный момент 6 раз в неделю лекции по ШБ(+воскресные и праздничные лекции) из Храма транслируются через сайт ВЕДАМЕДИА , там же происходит сохранение в видео формате лекций наиболее известных проповедников. Пока это то что возможно,предполагается дальнейшее расширение возможностей. По мере расширения технических,финансовых и людских ресурсов-эту работу будут продолжать улучшать.
вс Радха Дамодар дас

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> Я знаю, что этот вопрос уже неоднократно поднимался и задавался, и все же хотел бы попросить руководство храма Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты организовать возможность для скачивания записей лекций и киртанов, которые проходят в храме, в формате mp3 и качеством не хуже 128 kbps. Это очень важный аспект взаимодействия в каждой вайшнавской общине по всему миру, практически у всех на сайтах оперативно выкладываются эти записи. Ведь храмы и существуют в первую очередь для шраванам-киртанам, и очень странно, что уже много лет руководство московского храма (можно сказать, главного в России, хотя все ятры относительно самостоятельны) не уделяет должного внимания этому вопросу... Может, это считается не таким уж важным для преданных?



Спасибо большое!

Это очень своевременное предложение. Мы также думаем над этим. Сейчас вопрос
скорее не в том, делать это или не делать, а в том, как это сделать. Я готов
к обсуждению при личной беседе.

Ваш слуга Враджарену дас

----------

